# 17pt Non Typical



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

This 4 1/2 Year Old 17 Point Non-Typical Buck was taken by Shotgun
During the Women's 2009 Ohio Dept. of Natural Resources Controlled
Whitetail Deer Hunt at The Ravenna Training and Logistics Facility in
Ravenna, Ohio.
Date Taken: Saturday 11/14/09 8:15am
Hunter: Woman
Deer: Non Typical Whitetail Buck
17 Score able Points *Points must be 1" or larger
24" outside spread
21" inside spread
26" Diameter Neck


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

nice buck congats to the lady bet she is proud of that one:!


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

What section was that taken in? I was there with my Daughter, Seen a big buck but was 10 yards on the other side of a fence to a differant section.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I didn't catch the hunters name, or did I get a chance to see it before I checked out for the day. One of the other Volunteer Escorts sent me the picture this afternoon. I am sure she'll be recounting the hunt in her mind for a long time to come.


----------



## Got One (May 26, 2006)

Great buck!!! Congrats to the woman!!


----------



## trackdog (Apr 9, 2005)

really nice buck


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

Got One said:


> What section was that taken in? I was there with my Daughter, Seen a big buck but was 10 yards on the other side of a fence to a differant section.


I am not sure what section it was taken. I am in section 37A. I saw 4 bucks myself and no does. But since it was antlerless for the male hunter, all I could do was look lol


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Of course taken during a womans hunt 

Nice deer fo sho


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

So we got special hunts for youths, now for women!(Which I completely support and agree with!) 
(I just can't wait til they have them for Hillbillys and Old Farts. I'd qualify for both of those.)


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

c. j. stone said:


> So we got special hunts for youths, now for women!(Which I completely support and agree with!)
> (I just can't wait til they have them for Hillbillys and Old Farts. I'd qualify for both of those.)


I tell you what I'll take my sawzall and chop your leg off so you qualify for the handicap hunts? lol


----------



## donlon88 (Oct 16, 2009)

thats a nice buck! my dad and i where there that day and had the doe only hunt and you can probably guess all we seen all day was nice wall hanger bucks! i had a 8 point come in 50 yards and my dad had 8 come in 30 yards. It so hard to have that nice of buck walk in front of you and all you can do is look at him lol

we where hunting section 21A


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Tiffany Lakosky would be jealous of that one! Nice Buck!


----------



## MuskieManOhio (Jun 29, 2008)

Nice Rack!!


----------



## mooreman (Jul 7, 2008)

Man wish I shot a buck like that I would be just as happy if I just saw one in the woods that big.


----------



## buckeyes1998 (Nov 25, 2008)

I grew up in Newton Falls and hunted the 303 side of the fence off the tracks. I have seen alot of bucks in there and have shot some nices that was on are side of the fence. We got drawed in there 6 years ago and boy what a hunt. My buddie shot 30 times didn't hit a deer because he didn't know that his rear site pin had came out in the morning. I had a 12 point at 20 yards stand there stomp at me and then just walked away like nothing. We was on a doe hunt. I seen one doe all day go figure. I will be hunting Plumbrook and I won't be able to sleep tonight or tommour night.


----------



## Fishstix (Aug 16, 2005)

That's an awesome buck!


----------



## hunt (Aug 25, 2009)

what exactly is a controlled hunt?


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

They tell you where you can go & what you can shoot. Controlled. Usually it's a blast.


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

hunt said:


> what exactly is a controlled hunt?


A controlled hunt is a lottery hunt that you apply for in July of every year. There are held is several places throughout the state. And they are inaccessible by people. So over the years the deer population went unchecked and it outgrew there carrying capacity and they were a threat to their own habitat. So the areas allow for so many hunter to be allowed to come in and reduce the deer herd.


----------



## firemanstevec34 (Apr 14, 2008)

That is a great buck. You gotta love the picture of the deer in the back of the grocery getter...LOL.


----------

